# [Risolto] emerge non funziona più dopo `emerge --depclean`

## Shocker580

Dopo l'aggiornamento di sistema di oggi ho dato un emerge --depclean per togliere eventuale spazzatura e giustamente oltre vari inutili pacchetti mi ha anche rimosso

1303140231: === Unmerging... (dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2)

1303140238:  >>> unmerge success: dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2

Ora dando emerge non ottengo più nulla.. come risolvo ?

GrazieLast edited by Shocker580 on Tue Apr 19, 2011 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marziods

dovrai usare il cd d'istallazione e fare un chroot nella tua root. se non ti ricordi come fare usa l'handbook. Quindi risolvi come me qui

ne sono stato vittima pure io...

bun lavoro!

marzio

----------

## Shocker580

Nel momento in cui faccio un chroot da live mi ritrovo lo stesso ambiente con gli stessi problemi..

----------

## Onip

prova a vedere con eselect se riesci ad impostare l'interprete python di default. Recentemente c'è stato un upgrade alla 2.7 e, se si aggiorna meccanicamente senza esaminare la lista sia dei nuovi sia dei "rimuovendi" sono cose che possono capitare.

----------

## marziods

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Nel momento in cui faccio un chroot da live mi ritrovo lo stesso ambiente con gli stessi problemi..

 

ma hai provato a seguire la procedura? io avevo lo stesso problema... inoltre potendo usare solo wireless non riuscivo a connettermi all'iphone nemmeno con wpa_supplicant pertanto fui costretto al chroot. Ma di fatto emerge non è necessario in quanto userai l'updater di python... unica cosa spero tu abbia installato eselect che ti permette di selezionare la versione di python... altrimenti dovrai linkare manualmente python e non saprei come aiutarti (zio google è qui per noi)  :Razz: 

spero di esserti stato d'aiuto

----------

## Onip

devi

a. eselect python set <numero del 2.7>

b. togliere il vecchio con --depclean se non l'hai già fatto

c. togliere questi files

d. lanciare python-updater e lasciarlo lavorare.

----------

## Shocker580

Alla fine ho fatto sistemato con eselect come detto da Onip, eppure strano, leggo sempre i messaggi degli aggiornamenti e non ho mai notato la richiesta di cambio di eselect..

Comunque grazie  :Smile: 

----------

